# Diy overland camper on military trailer



## Elmo_cecil (Jun 28, 2020)

Wanted to show my progress get opinions. Swapped axle with bolt pattern matching tow vehicle. Electric lift roof. So far one month into build


----------



## Elmo_cecil (Jun 28, 2020)

More progress. Still a long way to go


----------



## Elmo_cecil (Jun 28, 2020)

More pics of progress


----------

